

Show HN: my open source "reddit"-like community - atko
http://whoaverse.com

======
leepowers
An open-source Reddit clone written in .NET

For the developer, it seems like a good way to learn more about web
development.

Aside from learning or novelty value, I would probably just fork the Reddit
repo on Github if I was looking for a clone, as the reddit.com site code is
already open-source:

[https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)

~~~
dkuntz2
Or use the [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) code:

[https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

~~~
atko
I checked out lobste.rs and I liked it. Thanks! I also noticed that Lobster
github repo currently has 22 contributors. Comparing Lobster to a 1 man
project is not fair :p I'll keep working on Whoaverse though, who know what
may come out of it :)

~~~
dkuntz2
I wasn't comparing, leepowers said if he needed a community site he'd probably
just spin up a reddit (which has even more contributors, six of which look to
be really active).

While lobste.rs has 22 contributors listed, it's mostly just jcs, see the
contributor graph:
[https://github.com/jcs/lobsters/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters/graphs/contributors)

------
atko
I am a 2nd year CS student and this is my side project. The point of the
project is to help me better understand asp.net mvc, jquery, sql and all the
other bells and whistles that are required to develop something like this. So
far, about 90 man hours have gone into this project (only 1 developer). I am
constantly improving it and I would love to hear your comments. Go easy on me
:)

ps. the site is running on a rather limited VPS instance which costs me about
$15/month.

~~~
joshmlewis
I applaud you doing this from scratch (besides stealing Reddits styles), it
sounds like you've learned a lot. How'd you decide on this project?

------
thebiglebrewski
Woah, this isn't just reddit-like, this is like, a direct clone. Did you copy
their HTML/CSS file?

~~~
atko
Yes, I used reddit css file with attribution. Attibution is on the about page:
[http://whoaverse.com/about](http://whoaverse.com/about)

~~~
joshmlewis
Ha, I don't know if it's ok to rip people's CSS file and then "attribute" it
unless they specifically say that's ok it's still copyrighted.

~~~
andymcsherry
Reddit publishes it on github, the license is here:
[https://github.com/reddit/reddit/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/reddit/reddit/blob/master/LICENSE)

------
atko
65 people browsing the site right now... please don't kill my VPS :p

~~~
dkuntz2
Genuinely curious: were you not expecting a traffic boost from HN?

~~~
atko
As far as I knew, HN was not hugely popular. I was wrong. For a brief moment
my post reached HN frontpage and the visits peaked at 70. I tried browsing the
site during this peak period and I noticed no difference under this "load".

~~~
dkuntz2
That's always a great feeling when you get a relatively large amount of
traffic and nothing breaks.

------
Mandatum
Your name-generation for those automated accounts are hilarious.

